# rolson magnifying head visor



## mac1012 (5 Mar 2013)

you know sometimes when you buy something fairly non descript and it turns out a real help in the workshop well for me this was one of those things

i purchased this a couple of months ago from maplins think it was about 12 pounds 

i got it for mainly marking out my clocks i tried a bench mounted lamp magnifyer but it was not usefull enough having only one distance when work was on the bench 

i found the visor much more usefull in being less obtrusive it has 6 pairs of eye glasses for marking i use the least powerfull but the others are really strong magnification for detailed work 

i have used them for drilling small pilot holes for my clock dials on my pillar drill and are ideal for scrolling too 

the light works really well too


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Mar 2013)

My eyes seem to get worse by the week these days, I have often wondered about buying one of these, thanks for the info. The wife says I look like Darth Vader on steroids as it is with masks, glasses over-goggles and ear defenders, one of these would finish the look quite nicely!


----------



## boysie39 (6 Mar 2013)

That looks to be a very good system Mark . I will keep a look out for one . Are there any ref. numbers that I should look out for .Thanks for showing.


----------



## stevebuk (6 Mar 2013)

i have used something similar for years, they are really good and help you keep the line in focus, bought mine from ebay..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksi ... &_from=R40


----------



## boysie39 (6 Mar 2013)

Thanks Steve , always helpful as usual , Just been to your F/B love it . Thank you.


----------



## bugbear (6 Mar 2013)

I use a pair of the strongest "reading" glasses the supermarket.

£2.50, job sorted.

Essential when filing DT saw teeth.

BugBear


----------



## boysie39 (6 Mar 2013)

bugbear":t8b8ard0 said:


> I use a pair of the strongest "reading" glasses the supermarket.
> 
> £2.50, job sorted.
> 
> ...



Know how you feel ,I was sharpening a No. 3 ultra reverse F/D yesterday and me eyes got tired ,so could be grabbing at straws here .


----------



## Webby (6 Mar 2013)

just got some from Amazon £9.40 free deliver ...next day :O)


----------



## stevebuk (6 Mar 2013)

boysie39":15f0288u said:


> bugbear":15f0288u said:
> 
> 
> > I use a pair of the strongest "reading" glasses the supermarket.
> ...




WOW, i have never tried to sharpen a blade yet, wouldn't know where to start on one, thats too much fiddling for me..


----------



## stevebuk (6 Mar 2013)

boysie39":akf8brnf said:


> Thanks Steve , always helpful as usual , Just been to your F/B love it . Thank you.



Noticed Eugene, thank you very much, hope you looked through all the photo's.


----------



## mac1012 (6 Mar 2013)

glad you got some webby i like the way you can change the lenses and the light too and you can lift up above your eyes when walking around the weakest lens is great for general purpose machining especially when im drilling small pilot holes on the pillar drill 

mark


----------



## Gary Morris (6 Mar 2013)

my eyes are getting worse, I considered yesterday of putting the 'angle poise' lamp and magnifier in the shed, but those goggles look great, I may buy some soon.

Gary


----------



## Webby (6 Mar 2013)

Gary Morris":1g1yk66n said:


> my eyes are getting worse, I considered yesterday of putting the 'angle poise' lamp and magnifier in the shed, but those goggles look great, I may buy some soon.
> 
> Gary





Gary you wont regret it  

Dave :O)


----------



## Thinker (12 Mar 2013)

Hi Mac

Thanks for the post and photos. As a result I've got some and they are perfect for the job. 
All the best 

Pete


----------



## boysie39 (14 Mar 2013)

One on its way :lol: :lol: Thanks Mark and Steve.


----------



## martinka (14 Mar 2013)

I've been convinced too.  I was considering one of these Rolson ones and wondered if they were any good. I just wish I had looked here before going to York for the afternoon. I could have bought one there instead of waiting for Amazon to deliver. (I know, I'm impatient.)


----------



## boysie39 (16 Mar 2013)

I have discovered that there are Maplins stores over here but the nearest one is 170 mls. round trip. So good old Amazon are sending one from the UK should have it on Tues. Mon. is a holiday . :lol: :lol:


----------



## martinka (20 Mar 2013)

Mine turned up today and I am happy with it, with a couple of reservations. It really needs a headband over the top, in my opinion, although it will be easy enough to make one. If I wear my glasses I need to get too close, but if I use it without glasses, it obviously can't compensate for one eye being much worse than the other. I reckon another lens, probably 1x, would have made it ideal for me. Still, those niggles aside, I reckon it's money well spent, and it will come in handy for use on the mill and lathe too.


----------

